
Show HN: A JavaScript editor for your phone, in JavaScript - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/myConsole
======
atum47
I just used it in class to create the download button to later add to the GUI.

Kinda cool prototype things on your phone, without the attention a laptop
gets, while the professor is talking about some boring subject.

